# Audi Exclusive Sighting in Video: Audi R8 GT in Signal Green



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Last August we ran a story about * an Audi R8 GT painted by Audi Exclusive in Signal Green, photos of which had been posted over at AutoGespot. * For those unfamiliar with the hue, Signal Green is almost a basic non-metalic primary green that was a popular color of choice for German cars in the early 70s. B1 Audi 80 (a.k.a. Audi Fox) models were available in the color as was the Porsches of the time and especially the 911 RS.

Today Signal Green remains a popular choice from Audi Exclusive for those willing to pay the premium for custom paintwork. We've seen the color on RS 4, RS 5, TT RS, etc. and back in August reported on the GT sighted over on AutoGespot. Frankly, we could have used more angles on the car though and a video tweeted to us by * @GermanCarScene * does just this.

We're not sure if this is the same car or not but we suspect it is not. While both are the same color and include the factory optional rollcage, the AutoGespot car can clearly be seen on the street with its "R8" and red "GT" badges intact. The car in the video appears to still be in the showroom and to have been specced with no badges on the rear lid or on the front quarter panels.

We love either car, but like this new second car slightly more because they minimized the Christmas effect of red accents on a green car. Watch the short video walk-around below.


----------

